# End Grain Cutting Board - Looking for Opinions, Suggestions



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ve been working on another of MTM Wood’s illusion cutting boards the last 4 days. I’m at a decision point and I’m looking for opinions.

I started with 6/4 wood rather than the 8/4 suggested by the instructions. I didn’t have the thicker pieces on hand. The result was I didn’t have the widest strips called for so I eliminated 3 rows in the center of the boards. I was concerned this would break the pattern but it has held up. I could cobble together pieces wide enough to get back to the original plan with the cutoffs.

At this point the options are:

- stay with instructions by gluing up the cutoffs. The end product would be almost 18 inches square. Way big! (In fact, wife said put legs on it and make a table).

- take the center pieces out and go with a more traditionally sized cutting board, although still a large one.

- fool around with the remaining pieces to try for a somewhat smaller center bit.

- put it all in the wood stove ‘cause it’s starting to get cold at night.

Here’s what I’ve got. The circled pieces are the ones that would come out.











With the center pieces out.





Side by side.









Whatda think?
@Wildthings

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m no expert but I think it looks good as is.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

Ray D said:


> I’m no expert but I think it looks good as is.


Which one, Ray?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2020)

I would pull out those circled rows. Cutting board is huge if you leave them in, and I'm afraid would not be used as much. Also like the pattern in the smaller configuration! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd also say just take the center ones out, still looks cool without them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 1, 2020)

I agree with Greg and Chuck. 

If you keep the center rows, the center has a square block. The square creates a sense of focus and gives a bilateral balance. However removing those center rows still holds balance, as the center block is rectangular, like the cutting board. Both work, however the rectangular cutting board just seems as if it would be more user friendly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2020)

If your making them to sell, I would go big, but for practicality, maybe the smaller versions, they both look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 1, 2020)

Cool illusion. The art work is so similar, but I prefer smaller cutting boards, especially thicker, heavier wooden ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 1, 2020)

I think the pattern looks fine either way. It will be going to someone who hasn't been able to look at and worry about the pattern the way you (and we) are. 

So, in my mind the question is which size/shape is better. Personally, I would love a larger board as it gives more room to work, and to stack items after they are chopped/sliced. I realize though others may view it as too big/ unwieldy to use. If you going to sell this board, I think I would remove the center boards as this might appeal to a larger audience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm a little confused. You say you don't have enough to do the boards but are showing the boards with all the pieces there!

The next thing is I can't look at them long enough to decide before I get dizzy and fall out of my chair!! 

Maybe it's just the 38mm strip you have to piece together is what I'm thinking...so why pull all those strips instead of just the 38?

And to answer your question: I like the looks of the rectangular piece....and the looks of the big square one

What was the question again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I'm a little confused. You say you don't have enough to do the boards but are showing the boards with all the pieces there!
> 
> The next thing is I can't look at them long enough to decide before I get dizzy and fall out of my chair!!
> 
> ...


There is enough wood, Barry, but as someone once said, I’d have to Frankenstein the center 38mm piece on both.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2020)

Ahhhh Ok so why pull multiply strips instead of just the one. Pattern?


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2020)

First off, it looks awesome either way. Personally, I'd go big with it. I don't believe anybody will use it either way. Hell, most people say mine are too pretty to use and those are 5 times better looking! Also, plenty of people are looking for big boards, I sold 2 yesterday that are 2' square, 2" thick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 1, 2020)

I really like that pattern but can't stare at it very long. I go for the one marked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Ahhhh Ok so why pull multiply strips instead of just the one. Pattern?


Barry, to keep the pattern you need one center piece and equal size ones 5 mm thinner on each side. I supposed the 5mm difference could be adjusted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

After staring at these all day, I’ve just noticed the larger one has one straight line from corner to corner and the smaller one does not.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

Tony said:


> First off, it looks awesome either way. Personally, I'd go big with it. I don't believe anybody will use it either way. Hell, most people say mine are too pretty to use and those are 5 times better looking! Also, plenty of people are looking for big boards, I sold 2 yesterday that are 2' square, 2" thick.


Tony, a board that big has got to be a counter sitter. It’s too big to move around easily and store. Congratulations on selling one that big!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I really like that pattern but can't stare at it very long. I go for the one marked.
> 
> View attachment 195563


Larry, thanks, but really it ain’t that clean. I just needed to push everything aside to organize these boards.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Larry, thanks, but really it ain’t that clean. I just needed to push everything aside to organize these boards.


I agree your shop is too clean- I would advise- listen to your wife- Much safer than listening to us....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 2, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Which one, Ray?


Sorry, The original larger one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 2, 2020)

I like the smaller one,are the pieces you removed big enough to make matching cheese boards?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 2, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I like the smaller one,are the pieces you removed big enough to make matching cheese boards?


That's a great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your comments and opinions.

Since it is the “political season”, I decided on a compromise course of action and worked a hybrid solution. I used the widest piece I had (31mm) for the center and reduced the ones on either side from 29mm to 28mm. So now the boards are a little bigger than the smaller one in the original pictures and there are fewer left over strips. So to answer Troy’s (@T. Ben) question, that would have been the plan but now there isn’t enough remaining. I might have enough for a small project of some kind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 2, 2020)

Nice. I bet most of the people who see those don't realize just how much work it is to make them. Like my wife's quilts, people don't see all the work that goes into cutting all the blocks, etc.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 2, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Nice. I bet most of the people who see those don't realize just how much work it is to make them. Like my wife's quilts, people don't see all the work that goes into cutting all the blocks, etc.


Exactly! I’ve been putzing around with this for almost 5 days now. Could never make a living doing this, but it keeps me off the streets and I make enough to buy another toy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2020)

Your posts have been inspirational to the rest of us, and given me personally a few ideas as I forge ahead with cutting boards. Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Your posts have been inspirational to the rest of us, and given me personally a few ideas as I forge ahead with cutting boards. Thanks! Chuck


Chuck, thanks!


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 9, 2020)

I say those are beautiful and go big or go home. LOL


----------

